# Lightroom 6 and Lightroom CC Bug fix



## KBStudio (Dec 4, 2015)

Just received this email from Adobe concerning the Soft Proofing bug that shows incorrect RGB values,

"Hello All,

I apologize for the delay in addressing this issue (it was unfortunately overlooked and only brought to my attention last week). We were able to reproduce the issue in-house and identify the problem. A fix has been implemented and will be included in the next release of Lightroom. Thank you for bringing it to our attention. "

I appreciate Kelly's candid response and look forward to the fix so we can use the latest Lightroom versions in our studio workflow.


----------



## KBStudio (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is a link to Adobe's Lightroom forum and a description of the bug, issue and Adobe's responses,

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-cc-soft-proof-histogram-displays-incorrect-rgb-values?rfm=1


----------

